# Does anyone have house rabbits?



## Kaylum (7 April 2016)

Hi does anyone have house rabbits?  Thinking about rehoming a pair.  Never had them in the house before although all my previous rabbits have been allowed in the house. Could you show me your indoor set ups please.

Thanks


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 April 2016)

I've never had house rabbits but had ones allowed in the house when i was a kid- biggest bit of advice- make sure there are no cables for them to chew on one of mine bit through the telephone wire and got halfway through the fish tank wire on one of her visits to the house how we didn't have a singed rabbit I'll never know!


----------



## Booboos (7 April 2016)

I used to have a house rabbit. He was gorgeous; very clever, litter trained but also quite destructive. He chewed a fair few things and loved live cables. I had a hutch for him inside a run with his litter tray and then he was free range when I was there to supervise. I would worry that allowing them free access to the house with no supervision would lead to a lot of damage and they might even get themselves hurt.


----------



## webble (7 April 2016)

I had a house rabbit previously who ended up going outside as he was very destructive. Current house rabit Frank is ace though and never chews and is fully litter trained. There are some nice housing ideas here http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/showthread.php?304613-Indoor-Housing-Tips-amp-Examples


----------



## Kaylum (7 April 2016)

Thanks very much the ones I am looking at are house only rabbits but I am sure in the summer they would happily live outside.


----------



## Antw23uk (7 April 2016)

My friend had a house rabbit which ended up going outside with a companion because she was a PITA as most tend to be I believe! Personally I think there are so many much nicer pets to have than rabbits but hey ho!


----------



## tabithakat64 (7 April 2016)

Most have a large pen (look at Boyles pet housing or puppy panels) or completely rabbit proofed room for their rabbits.  It is possible to have one that doesn't chew, mine didn't chew so could be completely free range but he had lots of toys and varied diet etc and wasn't on his own for long periods. 
They are really easy to litter train providing they're neutered and make super rewarding pets.
I have 8 rabbits (all rescues) plus I also foster rabbits and volunteer for a rabbit rescue. They are my favourite animals by far


----------



## webble (7 April 2016)

tabithakat64 said:



			Most have a large pen (look at Boyles pet housing or puppy panels) or completely rabbit proofed room for their rabbits.  It is possible to have one that doesn't chew, mine didn't chew so could be completely free range but he had lots of toys and varied diet etc and wasn't on his own for long periods. 
They are really easy to litter train providing they're neutered and make super rewarding pets.
I have 8 rabbits (all rescues) plus I also foster rabbits and volunteer for a rabbit rescue. They are my favourite animals by far 

Click to expand...

Ooo being nosey which rescue? Are you on ru?


----------



## tabithakat64 (8 April 2016)

I've fostered for Rabbit Residence Rescue (which is where I volunteer, 4 of my own buns were adopted from there too), the RSPCA and Wood Green Animal Shelter and a small private rescue. 

Yup, I'm on RU with the same username


----------



## Kaylum (8 April 2016)

What is RU?


----------



## tabithakat64 (9 April 2016)

Rabbit United Forum


----------



## Wimbles (12 April 2016)

I am now on my second house rabbit and just couldn't imagine life without them!

Bunny was an absolute superstar and wasn't very destructive at all (bar the Christmas tree lights) where as Tilly loves a good carpet chew!!!

They have both had an indoor cage that is under my office desk that they can go in and out of to use the litter tray.  They are only locked away over night.  

I am very lucky that my garden is massively secure so if the weather's decent the conservatory is left open with their own sofa in and another indoor cage with litter tray and they can come and go as they please.  

Bunny was a massive fan of being outside and would fly out as soon as the door was opened but Tilly would much prefer to sit on her bed on the arm of the sofa all day!!

If it's cold/raining I just leave her in the lounge with all her chewable things.  I've found that she's more destructive when we're actually there with her!


----------



## lindsay1993 (12 April 2016)

I have 2 house rabbits. One is a dwarf lop type and the other is a giant continental cross. He is massive!! 

They both live in my spare room and get free run of the room whenever we are also in. I found that one, Miss, is very destructive and will chew anything and everything, especially wires and the plaster on my walls. She is house trained and only goes in her cage. The bigger rabbit, Bob, is amazing! He is enormous and lives in a dog cage that was the biggest size we could get. It takes 2 people to move it anywhere ;-) He hardly chews anything but he's not so good at the toilet training and has a habit of peeing on the floor. I'm often behind him with a bottle of Dettol!! 

I don't have the heating on very much in the rabbits room as it really seems to affect Bob. I have it on the lowest setting for just a hour or so a day. Anything more than that and he can't cope. I also leave the windows open for them unless its very cold or windy. Miss doesn't seem affected by the heating at all. 

They also have run of the living room at nights and will play for hours with each other.


----------



## Kaylum (12 April 2016)

Thanks everyone lots to think about


----------

